# Putting a youtube or online video onto a cd or flashdisk?



## Pergamum (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello,

I want to show a small group a video from the web

This one:

[video=vimeo;6760410]http://www.vimeo.com/6760410[/video]

But how do I get it from the web onto a flashdisk or a cd such that all I have to do is plug in the flashdisk to another computer (that doesn't have the net) or plop in the dvd into a player and play it for this small group?


P.s. this video is awesome.


----------



## dr_parsley (Oct 28, 2009)

You have to get software to download embedded video. The one I used is a firefox addon. You then get a portable flv player.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 28, 2009)

Really well done video.  Very convicting.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, it is a wonderful video. I want to share it with others.

-----Added 10/28/2009 at 03:55:07 EST-----



dr_parsley said:


> You have to get software to download embedded video. The one I used is a firefox addon. You then get a portable flv player.



I don't use firefox, can I still use this add on?


----------



## Skyler (Oct 28, 2009)

No. But there's sometimes other (more complicated) ways to do it. Do a search for "download vimeo [whatever-your-browser-is]" (without the quotes)


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2009)

Can anyone put that video on a cd and mail it to me? I would pay shipping.


----------



## Bookmeister (Nov 2, 2009)

just add "pwn" before "youtube" in the URL and it will download the video to your computer.

-----Added 11/2/2009 at 12:35:51 EST-----

Sorry, guilty of not fully reading the OP. Not sure what to do for vimeo.


----------



## shaungreen (Nov 2, 2009)

free, simple and online:
Free Video Converter: Convert Videos Online


----------



## Manuel (Nov 2, 2009)

I use RealPlayer, it allows you to download the video and convert it to any format. I download videos from youtube all the time to play in my phone or my pocket pc


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

The current version of Puppy Linux comes with a program called You2pup Youtube downloader. It appears that it will do what you want. (It's under internet on the Start menu)

Download the current version of Puppy. (4.3, I think) 

Burn the ISO to a disk. 

Set your machine to boot from the CD first

Boot with the Puppy CD, go from there. (Don't install it on your hard drive. It will save a small file on your hard drive with bookmarks, files, etc, without disrupting your current operating system. Just drop it in the CD tray and reboot when you want to use it.) But after you use it a few times, you'll probably prefer it for internet access.)


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 2, 2009)

Realplayer's download feature works well for me.


----------

